# Blacks in the Electrican's field.



## toolbelt (Jan 26, 2009)

Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

toolbelt said:


> Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


There few and far between, but 6-10 guys are kinda worthless in my opinion no matter what color they are. One black guy I worked with was the best control guy I have ever worked with and another was the single worst electrician I have ever met.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There are 2 black foreman working for my company.

Then 1 that is an apprentice paying for his own school.

Then 2 that are cousins working on separate jobs both helpers, both good workers. Then another journeyman who has run some simple jobs every now and then.

Before that we had one black from Michigan who was lazy as hell, always walkin' around texting on his phone.

And another who used to be part of a gang, but no-show-no-called twice and was fired.

Another who showed up to work without a single tool, and was always borrowing from others .

My company has a tendency to hire just about anybody and give them 2nd chances. The good ones usually stay.

Then again, I live in New Orleans, plenty of blacks to go around.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

toolbelt said:


> Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


It depends on where you are. I don't see a whole lot of black electricians, but I have seen enough to know that they do exist. And like anyone, I have worked with good ones and bad ones. I have seen a steady decline of black folks in the construction trades in the past 15 years. When I first started, it seems like there were alot of black brick masons and concrete men, roofers, and framers. Now, those trades have been taken over by foreigners. The only black guy I work with on a regular basis owns the acoustic ceiling company used on some jobs I'm on.

One of the best electricians I know is a black guy, ex-Vietnam vet, and he don't play around. And the worst by far I have ever worked with was a Jamaican who could not stay off the phone and would disappear every hour or so. Had to fire him.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i never really thought about it too much. im sure theres plenty of black guys in the trade i just dont know any of them. what about asian people? anyone ever see an asian electrician?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> anyone ever see an asian electrician?


Workin' on it.

Gimme 3 more years.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've neither seen or heard of any black electricians in my area. Of course, there aren't that many blacks, period, in my area. If I had a job opening, and a qualified black candidate presented him or herself, I'd have no problems hiring that person. 

When hiring from any particular ethnic group, there are sometimes issues surrounding particular parts of ethnic culture that tend to follow that person into the workplace that might not necessarily square with a particular company's corporate culture. This is sometimes the root of many problems.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> anyone ever see an asian electrician?


Yes, quite a few, actually. VietNam and Korea, namely.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Workin' on it.
> 
> Gimme 3 more years.


:grin::grin:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> There few and far between, but 6-10 guys are kinda worthless in my opinion no matter what color they are. One black guy I worked with was the best control guy I have ever worked with and another was the single worst electrician I have ever met.


Right on the money.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i never really thought about it too much. im sure theres plenty of black guys in the trade i just dont know any of them. what about asian people? anyone ever see an asian electrician?


I can't say the electrician was Asian for sure since I never saw him, but I did come across a panel that was labeled in Chinese. Not easy to troubleshoot.

I would say probably 20% of the area electricians are black, and they come in all levels of training, expertice, and craftsmanship.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had 3 black electricians work for me--- one owns his own electrical contracting business. There are actually 3 black owned elec. contracting businesses in our area alone that I know of.

Also the local Univ. employees a number of black electricians.


----------



## toolbelt (Jan 26, 2009)

what part of north carolina you from


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

toolbelt said:


> what part of north carolina you from


Triangle area-- Durham, Raleigh, Chapel Hill


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Last company I worked for as a wage-earning electrician was owned by two brothers who were of mixed (black & white) races. 

I've worked with blacks on and off over the years. Most were pretty durn good workers.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

*



Blacks in the Electrican's field.

Click to expand...

*Blacks do not belong in the Electrician's field. Bring 'em inside, give 'em a tool belt and put 'em to work. The fields are usually filled with immigrant farm workers. :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i've had to finish a couple of jobs donr by black electricans...the workmanship was some of the worst i've ever seen...then again, this was just two separate companies...never notice them at the supply house either, seems like they always shop at hd or lowes....


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

In all seriousness. Yes, there are far less than say the population average. Mostly good, some bad, just like anybody else.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I know of 2 black electricians....they are the only two in our hall.....brothers, and from what I hear, one is great...the other not so much:no:

There is a local EC who I belive that is owned by a black man...I see him at prebids driving a late 80's mazda that looks like it was dropped off the top of the empire state building w/ a "FIVE STAR ELECTRIC" magnetic sign on the side......looks like typicall low ballin' trunk slammer....but he is usually the highest to higher bidder on the job......:blink:

When I was a apprentice, I was on a local university job....new parking garage....and the university's engineer overseeing the job was "asian". Couldnt understand a word he said.....other than "no criss cross ripes" We belived this to mean not to cross our 3/4" pvc conduits over each other in the floors before the concrete was poured......we had lots of fun making jokes about the poor guy......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmmmm, kinda funny. What in the flying **** are you talking about????? This field, nor any other field is in anyway limited to race. You either put your time and sweat in, or you don't. This thread should be omitted. This is bullsh*t.

If I can add to this, the answer is no, I don't see many Africans in the field, but what the **** does that have to do with ANYTHING?????????


What the **** is this all about???? 


No man is better than one another. I vote this thread gets deleted


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Like everything in life some are top notch some are bottom of the barrel. UNfortunately many of all races are either bottom of the barrel or somewhere in between. I have noticed in some areas of the country some sects lean towards one trade or the other. French Canadians were heavily into drywall here for many years. West Virginians were framing/form carpenters, Blacks rod men, Irish were into running remodel scams (travelers?). Vietnamese siding. Hey one guy starts and friends and family follow.

Remember the Unions were LILLY WHITE for many a year.

First mechanic I ever worked was black one of the nicest guys I have ever known and went out of his way to help me ALOT. Wish I knew where he was today.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You all need to visit Hawaii. Then you can see for yourself all kinds of high quality electricians working together and nobody much cares about what color you are for the most part.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Hmmmmm, kinda funny. What in the flying **** are you talking about????? This field, nor any other field is in anyway limited to race. You either put your time and sweat in, or you don't. This thread should be omitted. This is bullsh*t.
> 
> If I can add to this, the answer is no, I don't see many Africans in the field, but what the **** does that have to do with ANYTHING?????????
> 
> ...











:icon_wink:​


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

76nemo said:


> If I can add to this, the answer is no, I don't see many Africans in the field, but what the **** does that have to do with ANYTHING?????????


First of all they're no more African than I'm German. They're Americans just like you and I are Americans. If you live in France you're French. If you live in Germany you're German. If you live in China you're Chinese. *IF YOU LIVE IN AMERICA YOU'RE AMERICAN.*

Second I also don't see the point in this thread. People are people you've got your good and your bad.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Hmmmmm, kinda funny . . . No man is better than one another . . .


Easy, it's all cool. Nobody here is tense about the discussion, in fact it's probably very healthy.


Toolbelt, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think toolbelt just wanted to see if there were others out there like him. Simple curiosity. No need to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## toolbelt (Jan 26, 2009)

That's what i was trying to say Thanks


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Toolbelt, there are plenty other blacks in the trade, but you only need to worry about one. Learn all you can, from everyone you can.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480, Your too much!!! You always come up with somthin'!:notworthy:

Toolbelt: Miami? Ever seen a Cuban Electrician?

Stick with it dude, Look at and pay attention to the plans and training.
You'll do fine!:thumbsup: Thats all that matters.


----------



## shorttimer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Black Electricians*

It all depend on where you're working at.There's alot of black electricians in the trade.Most black guys work maintenance,goverment jobs,or union.In the old days most electric shops decriminated against blacks or if a black guy did get a job as a helper or apprentice he got treated like crap.The blacks that made it were the ones that really wanted it.It's different now.Learn what you can from the people,who are willing to teach you no matter what color they are.This is a good way to make a living, be the best that you can be.There's still a lot of jerks out there,and if you stay in trafe you will meet them.Don't let them discourage you.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Hmmmmm, kinda funny. What in the flying **** are you talking about????? This field, nor any other field is in anyway limited to race. You either put your time and sweat in, or you don't. This thread should be omitted. This is bullsh*t.
> 
> If I can add to this, the answer is no, I don't see many Africans in the field, but what the **** does that have to do with ANYTHING?????????
> 
> ...


 
Funny why was your reaction not the same to the post about women electrcians? OK to talk about gender but not race???

It was just a curious question from a new guy in the field...

For myself, being from Central Maine, the population itself is not all that diverse. In my current job the only other electrician I work with on a daily basis (my inspection partner), is black. He is the first black electrician I have ever worked with, his ability obviously has nothing to do with the color of his skin.

I do agree that the aspect of how "good" black electricians are is not something that can be generalized. However if it is OK to talk about how many women electricians there are out there, then it should be OK to ask how many of ANY race you have worked with.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

TheRick said:


> Funny why was your reaction not the same to the post about women electrcians? OK to talk about gender but not race???
> 
> It was just a curious question from a new guy in the field...
> 
> ...


I was kinda wondering the same thing...... Anyone who is so called " minority " who hardly ever sees another race or gender in the same field gets to wondering if they are the only ones out there . Calm down "76NEMO" some people just like to make conversation .


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

In my experience minorities have had to prove themselves to the majority, just like an apprentice has to prove himself to the rest of the crew. This is not really fair to the minority, but this is just the way our society works. Some parts of the country this type of discrimination is more pronounced than other parts but I do see a definite positive change happing. 
We all are Electricians and all that should matter is how good an electrician you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> Blacks do not belong in the Electrician's field. Bring 'em inside, give 'em a tool belt and put 'em to work. The fields are usually filled with immigrant farm workers. :laughing:


 
What? trying to keep the guacamolians from having healthy competition in the fields?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Toolbelt welcome to the forum. I haven't worked with many Black electricians but I do come across most doing line work with the Pocos in my area.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Hmmmmm, kinda funny. What in the flying **** are you talking about????? This field, nor any other field is in anyway limited to race. You either put your time and sweat in, or you don't. This thread should be omitted. This is bullsh*t.
> 
> If I can add to this, the answer is no, I don't see many Africans in the field, but what the **** does that have to do with ANYTHING?????????
> 
> ...


 
Let's be a tad broader minded and not think of being black as just being Africian.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Let's be a tad broader minded and not think of being black as just being Africian.


I agree. If we are to refer to all those born here by their native ancestry, then that would make me a "Celtic American".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> I was kinda wondering the same thing...... Anyone who is so called " minority " who hardly ever sees another race or gender in the same field gets to wondering if they are the only ones out there .


First off women are not a minority, and therefore should NOT be allowed in the trade.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

What about half Irish /half russian Cows??????


----------



## All_amped_up (Nov 12, 2007)

I have worked with several. while I spent some time in a open shop, we had 3 from Kenya....the older one was a lead and was a great electrician. He tried to get me to try some smoke monkey.. at lunch. had a couple of guys from Laos.
In the IBEW there are several..some good some bad. HAd one apprentice that was Mr. T's brother.....{looked like him} he had several thick gold chains, gold rings, bracelets.... the forman made him take it off while working. He was pissy about it untill we told him that gold is a MAJOR conductor....think he finally quit, it was too important to look good that be safe.


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

*J-card and masters holder*



toolbelt said:


> Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


Sure there are homeboy . I live in the south and most jobsites have at least 10 to 15 black electricians when there are 30 or more electricians on a jobsite in charlotte north carolina . I have been on jobs though in Kentucky where I was the only black out of 20 men .:thumbsup:


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

*J-card and Masters license holder*

I want to strike at the rating of marine electrician . I am a j-card holder and I have my masters electrical license . I have experience in industrial , commercial -to include skyscrappers , service , and industrial maintenence . What is so different about marine electrical work other than the materials and devices which are obviously rated for operation in potentially wet environments. I want to come aboard but it seems that conventional onshore electrical work does not fit the experience to be rated a journeyman without going thru an apprenticeship. Is electrical theory not consistant on water ? Please help me brothers make the transition . What does a normal workday onboard ship for a jouneyman consist of ? And can an industrial master electrician make it onboard technically ? One who understands ladder logic , control circuitry , blue print interpretation ,three phase motors + dc servo motors and power distribution . Show me what books I need .:jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive seen one black electrician throughout the years, he worked for another contractor on a job i was on. i couldnt tell you if he was any good or not.

i have seen quite a few mexican electricians when i worked for an ec out of texas.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

oh yea, chill out nemo, its ok man


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We're burning watts over this debate,Men.Think Green.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*I'd love to, any work there?*

whats the pay? JW


macmikeman said:


> You all need to visit Hawaii. Then you can see for yourself all kinds of high quality electricians working together and nobody much cares about what color you are for the most part.


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

I really don't care about the color. If your going to be in the trade, fine. Show up, put 8 for 8 in, and don't use the race card. My LU (375) has about 5 colored guys and a few Lanitos. Out of the 5 colored ones, 2 are outstanding. The other 3 are lazy and use the race card. The Lantios, I never worked with.

As far as woman, yes they don't belong on the trade. Wearing pink hard hats, always on the cell phones, their own potty with a lock, and the rest of the BS us guys can't say or do. If they want to act like man fine. Carry that RMT, use the john's that filled to the rim with crap, and pull your own weight. 

It amazes me how long it takes them to do the same thing we are doing.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, this thread has gone from a simple curiosity of the OP to a thread with racial and sexist overtones. Why? The OP didn't ask anyone if the blacks were good workers or not and it should not even be discussed. He was just curious as to why there were no blacks in his classes and if there were any blacks in the field.

In this trade I will bet that there is less than 20% of the work force that is worth a damn anyway. Race , age, gender or whatever should not even be discussed.

Let's keep it civil.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Put on your high heel sneakers...


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

electricista said:


> Why? *The OP didn't ask anyone if the blacks were good workers or not* and it should not even be discussed.


Ah, yes he did. He asked if the black electricians that we know are any good or not. 



toolbelt said:


> I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen *and how good are they.*


He's big enough to ask, you ought to be big enough to allow others to answer.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the majority of electricians around are white, espcially online on these forums. I'm asian and I'll say this much... them blacks (disadvantage minorities) I call em DM's for short as a inside joke/reference among other journeymen. I'm sure we'll see more DMs not qualified for the jobs out there now because of the current elected official is of the same tribe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I think the majority of electricians around are white, espcially online on these forums. I'm asian and I'll say this much... them blacks (disadvantage minorities) I call em DM's for short as a inside joke/reference among other journeymen. I'm sure we'll see more DMs not qualified for the jobs out there now because of the current elected official is of the same tribe.


That post sucked, and if you are an asian as you say, you qualify for a DM status yourself, check it out.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> That post sucked, and if you are an asian as you say, you qualify for a DM status yourself, check it out.


If you say so.. how is it I'm DM when I didn't play the race card and I worked my way up to journey level? I have yet to see 5 out of 10 DMs not playing the race card.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Megawatts said:


> I really don't care about the color. If your going to be in the trade, fine. Show up, put 8 for 8 in, and don't use the race card. My LU (375) has about 5 colored guys and a few Lanitos. Out of the 5 colored ones, 2 are outstanding. The other 3 are lazy and use the race card. The Lantios, I never worked with.
> 
> As far as woman, yes they don't belong on the trade. Wearing pink hard hats, always on the cell phones, their own potty with a lock, and the rest of the BS us guys can't say or do. If they want to act like man fine. Carry that RMT, use the john's that filled to the rim with crap, and pull your own weight.
> 
> It amazes me how long it takes them to do the same thing we are doing.


I'd sure like to know where these women are at with thir pink hardhats , and cell phones . Kick em out if they don't do thier job . I've known more men who talk more on thier phones , BS , rather than do thier job . While you're at it....why don't you just take away our voting rights, and kick out all of the male teachers and chefs . Guess you guys need more "real" women out there who know what hard work and paychecks are about .


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Ah, yes he did. He asked if the black electricians that we know are any good or not.


I apologize for my misstatement. I believe that question should have never been asked as it means nothing.




> He's big enough to ask, you ought to be big enough to allow others to answer.


Answering the question is fine but megawatt went beyond the question to vent his personal prejudices about blacks, women and almost Latinos. The latter two were not even mentioned. BTW, I have never seen a pink hardhat.




slowforthcones said:


> I think the majority of electricians around are white, espcially online on these forums. I'm asian and I'll say this much... them blacks (disadvantage minorities) I call em DM's for short as a inside joke/reference among other journeymen. I'm sure we'll see more DMs not qualified for the jobs out there now because of the current elected official is of the same tribe.


You should be ashamed of yourself. This is one of the reasons there is so much hatred in the world. Be Tolerance and watch yourself the next thread may be about Asians.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

toolbelt said:


> Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


I dont know what you mean by classes but, 90% of the Miami JATC is Black. Jamacians and Haitians.
What Kind of school are you in?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.


I guess this doesn't apply to a whole race of individuals or an entire gender.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zod68 said:


> I want to strike at the rating of marine electrician . I am a j-card holder and I have my masters electrical license . I have experience in industrial , commercial -to include skyscrapers , service , and industrial maintenance . What is so different about marine electrical work other than the materials and devices which are obviously rated for operation in potentially wet environments. I want to come aboard but it seems that conventional onshore electrical work does not fit the experience to be rated a journeyman without going thru an apprenticeship. Is electrical theory not consistent on water ? Please help me brothers make the transition . What does a normal workday onboard ship for a journeyman consist of ? And can an industrial master electrician make it onboard technically ? One who understands ladder logic , control circuitry , blue print interpretation ,three phase motors + dc servo motors and power distribution . Show me what books I need .:jester:


I thought their was a Merchant Marine program for that. You are in a port town. You have to have some resources around there somewhere.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

electricista said:


> I apologize for my misstatement. I believe that question should have never been asked as it means nothing.


Accepted




> Answering the question is fine but *you* went beyond the question to vent *your* personal prejudices about blacks, women and almost Latinos. The latter two were not even mentioned. BTW, I have never seen a pink hardhat.


Re-read this whole thread, without _*your*_ prejudices. :blink:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> That post sucked,...............


 :thumbsup:

Over 4 decades ago, I was taught this saying..."Don't blame the man, blame the parents."

It was explained as such.....'if ones parents are so dumb that they can't teach their children to know better, its not the persons fault...but..if the parents are intelligent, and dont teach the children to want to be a better person, treat others right, help others to better themselves, etc...then all they have shown is just how bad the parents are."

Based on some of the statements posted....ignorance is alive and well!!Thats something to be proud of.....:no:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Re-read this whole thread, without _*your*_ prejudices. :blink:



I re read my post and I see that in my haste this morning I did not copy Megawatts post. It was his post not yours that I was referring to. Apologies again.

We all have prejudices this is not new to anyone as we are all human. Perhaps I am prejudice about prejudice-- guilty as charged.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I've worked with all races of electrician s :yes: for 30 years I have learned alot from many ....no bodys is great at every thing ,I will say no matter how much you think you know ,you can always learn something from others (THINK POSTIVE) the world is filled toooo many n e g a t i v e s, the more one listens, the more one can possibly learn...1/3 of all sparkys are arn't worth there weight :no: the rest are :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

allright guys, I voiced a personal opinion. No offense and not directly directed at anyone here.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

electricista said:


> I re read my post and I see that in my haste this morning I did not copy Megawatts post. It was his post not yours that I was referring to. Apologies again.
> 
> We all have prejudices this is not new to anyone as we are all human.


Once again, I accept your apology. I also see you edited you previous post, which is okay I guess.




> Perhaps I am prejudice about prejudice-- guilty as charged.


Now there is a profound statement. It stands to reason that some may be hyper sensitive to prejudices in others. It also is possible that what may seem like a prejudges statement could've been misinterpreted. Just relax a little man, you're not the polite police.


----------



## zod68 (Jan 27, 2009)

Megawatts said:


> I really don't care about the color. If your going to be in the trade, fine. Show up, put 8 for 8 in, and don't use the race card. My LU (375) has about 5 colored guys and a few Lanitos. Out of the 5 colored ones, 2 are outstanding. The other 3 are lazy and use the race card. The Lantios, I never worked with.
> 
> As far as woman, yes they don't belong on the trade. Wearing pink hard hats, always on the cell phones, their own potty with a lock, and the rest of the BS us guys can't say or do. If they want to act like man fine. Carry that RMT, use the john's that filled to the rim with crap, and pull your own weight.
> 
> It amazes me how long it takes them to do the same thing we are doing.


 ahhhhhhhmennnnnn ! amen :notworthy:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Just relax a little man, you're not the polite police.


Actually I am relaxed- quite comfortable in fact, however I do find it hard to sit back and not say my piece. If you all can speak your thoughts then why can't I speak mine. I cannot make someone change who they are or what they think but I sure as heck can express my dislike of what is being said. 

I've said my piece and I will move on.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldnt let a black worker(in any trade) do work in my house...thats just me


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

JRent said:


> I wouldnt let a black worker(in any trade) do work in my house...thats just me


Jrent, amen! Another fellow californian knows whats up with west coast blacks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Past time for a Moderator to make a move on this crappy thread


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Past time for a Moderator to make a move on this crappy thread


Ya' think ?!! After the last two posts......I'll just quit there , let the imbred morons say what they want , No wonder us Montanans hate most of the Californians moving up here . ( maybe the mods might want to step in ? )


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gender, race, ethnic background - who cares? I don't.

One question - can this person do the work or not? Everything else is irrelevant on the job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Past time for a Moderator to make a move on this crappy thread


So far, there's merit to this thread and it has remained fairly civil. Some unpopular personal beliefs have been expressed, but they have been expressed civilly. Some disagreements have occured, and they were summarily ironed out. I think this is a great thread. Everywhere you go, you'll find people who don't like one ethnic group for some reason or another, and everywhere you go you'll find good and bad workers from every ethnic group. That's the way it is, has been, and will continue to be.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Past time for a Moderator to make a move on this crappy thread


In a way I agree, but in another way I don't. No one has used any overtly hateful language toward anyone. Some have expressed some views which others don't agree with, especially the last few posts. However, we have to be fair. You can have an opinion and not be a full blown racist Nazi. We all, blacks included, have a racial opinion of people that are not of our race. Every show on TV has a black guy that says "White people crazy.." or "That's what he got, messin' wit dat white gurl..", and we just sit back and continue watching. Do you email the network and have a moderator kill the show? No.

We have reached a point in America where it's open season on Anglos, but oh no, white folks better not make a comment about anyone else. IT DOES NOT MAKE YOU A RACIST TO HAVE AN OPINION.

They made a movie called "White Men Can't Jump". What would the reaction have been if I made a movie called "Black Men Can't Ski"?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

As somebody who doesn't like anybody very much and realize nobody cares, I have found likes are personal and go down hill from there, more or less rational, but also more or less irrational. Given the population of "blacks" as a percentage of the whole, I think they are fairly well represented in the field and I also think that is a big step up for society as a whole.

I have no such conclusions for women since the trade was basically developed around the physical abilities of the people who do it. There are aspects of the trade I can no longer do and possibly couldn't have done in my prime and I admit to having some problems with "tokenism" of any sort.

I have worked for women, but working with women always seemed to mean they came along and we facilitated them, but my experiences there are certainly limited and my observation isn't meant as any sort of general truth.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Something to think about -it doesn't matter what race,gender, or religion you are, what matters is, are you willing to do eight for eight, and a citizen of the country (or invited guest) you are working in? Eight for eight is typically about .7 of The National Estimator's book series. 

I would be more concerned about the politics of this country, more than anything else. No, it's not because Obama is black, (the current destimulus package was wrote by Pelosi) it's about being treated as a second class citizen. First the indians were all savages, then all the blacks were slaves,now it's getting to be working class fools (defined as anyone making less than 250G a year, regardless of who you were before) had by a bunch of slick talking bankers, and politicians out in DC.

If your not into socialistic BS about to be shoved down your throat, might want to see who your congress critter, and sinister are (I'm lucky enough to have some decent ones, and no Harry isn't one of them), and how they vote. Keep the good, and throw the bums out! If you don't choose, they will choose for you.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JRent said:


> I wouldnt let a black worker(in any trade) do work in my house...thats just me


I don't like anyone working in my house at all but that's just me. But I will say that in my last rental house it was a Black cable tech that went in the insulation cave of an attic and ran out four new home runs to replace the squirrel chewed ones that the previous two white guys just happened to over look on purpose.
But on anther note, I really don't have any respect for gucamolians.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Something to think about -it doesn't matter what race,gender, or religion you are, what matters is, are you willing to do eight for eight, and a citizen of the country (or invited guest) you are working in? Eight for eight is typically about .7 of The National Estimator's book series.
> 
> I would be more concerned about the politics of this country, more than anything else. No, it's not because Obama is black, (the current destimulus package was wrote by Pelosi) it's about being treated as a second class citizen. First the indians were all savages, then all the blacks were slaves,now it's getting to be working class fools (defined as anyone making less than 250G a year, regardless of who you were before) had by a bunch of slick talking bankers, and politicians out in DC.
> 
> If your not into socialistic BS about to be shoved down your throat, might want to see who your congress critter, and sinister are (I'm lucky enough to have decent ones), and how they vote. Keep the good, and throw the bums out! If you don't choose, they will choose for you.


 
I agree with most of what you said but I don't refer to obuma as Black, his mother is 100% white making him colored or truely Africian American truth be told.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Gender, race, ethnic background - who cares? I don't.
> 
> One question - can this person do the work or not? Everything else is irrelevant on the job.


Your dead on :yes::yes: , give one day with any sparky , either you know what your doing comm, res. and industrial or see the open road:yes: that simple


----------



## crocodile (Nov 21, 2008)

Megawatts said:


> As far as woman, yes they don't belong on the trade. Wearing pink hard hats, always on the cell phones, their own potty with a lock, and the rest of the BS us guys can't say or do. If they want to act like man fine. Carry that RMT, use the john's that filled to the rim with crap, and pull your own weight.
> 
> It amazes me how long it takes them to do the same thing we are doing.


Oh give me a fu*king break man. I've never been on a site with seperate porta-johns for the sexes but I have been out in the back of the woods taking a piss just like the guys because some jerk knocked the bucket over and no one bothered to take care of it. Generalizations are ****ty and usually wrong. Oh and it's not 1957 anymore, get over it.

Plus, it takes me like 2 minutes to take a crap and you guys are in there for at LEAST ten minutes.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

at the job I am working right now there are at least 5 black guys plus one more on sick leave. As to quality; one is an apprentice so of course he is worthless (just kidding). One I know well is very meticulous in his work. One I know is trained in control work and reputation says he is pretty good. The other two seem to be ok.



and there is at least 1 Asian (Vietnamese) on the job. Mouthy as hell but seems to work ok.



> crocodile
> 
> Oh give me a fu*king break man. I've never been on a site with seperate porta-johns for the sexes but I have been out in the back of the woods taking a piss just like the guys because some jerk knocked the bucket over and no one bothered to take care of it. Generalizations are ****ty and usually wrong. Oh and it's not 1957 anymore, get over it.
> 
> Plus, it takes me like 2 minutes to take a crap and you guys are in there for at LEAST ten minutes.


on my job, the women have their own locked portajohns and their own restroom inside. Since so many guys can't seem to be able to handle their manhood, they piss all over the place. Since women do sit to pee, it isn;t fair they have to deal with the idiots that can't control themselves. It isn;t fair the guys do either but I don;t see a solution to that.

as to pissing in the woods; check out OSHA rules about restrooms. If your contractor is too cheap to supply one, you get to go to a gas station or whatever so you do not have to use a bucket.

Catch up with the modern world. There is no reason to be using a bucket.

but now to women on the job...


just kidding. one of our locals women is on my job. If she caught me badmouthing her, she would probably kick my ass and she is probably big enough to do it.

There are a few small women that struggle. I question their intelligence simply because of the difficulty the female physique is challenged with and then being small on top of that makes parts of our trade very difficult for them. Some of the women are great, some suck; hhmm, just like the guys in our local.


----------



## crocodile (Nov 21, 2008)

I learned a long time ago to utilize the toilet paper as a butt gasket and hover like a fu*king champ, haha. I honestly didn't even think there were jobsites with seperate johns, that's crazy. 

As far as "bucket" I just meant your typical Honey Bucket and in that particular case the house was pretty out of the way and something/someone knocked it over and they hadn't made it out to clean it up yet. The job needed done. Sometimes you do what you gotta do. 

Either way my point was that we're not all a bunch of whiney little sissies who prance around with pink hardhats and are scared of a john at 2:00 in the afternoon with 75+ mexicans and only 3 toilets on site. Shouldn't matter what I have in my pants as long as I bust my ass and put in my time, just like anyone else. Plus, when you're on a crew, shouldn't it be about teamwork and not someone's bs superiority complex? Yeah maybe you're stronger than me but I can fit in that sh*tty little hole way easier than you and have an easier time getting around in 18" crawl spaces; which probably makes your life slightly easier. IDK man, sweeping generalizations about 50% of the populations ability to do..whatever REALLY GETS MY GOOSE, haha. 

That and jesus it really does take you guys a long time to poop. :laughing:


----------



## crocodile (Nov 21, 2008)

Opps, forgot about this part!



nap said:


> There are a few small women that struggle. I question their intelligence simply because of the difficulty the female physique is challenged with and then being small on top of that makes parts of our trade very difficult for them. Some of the women are great, some suck; hhmm, just like the guys in our local.


My guns would like to have a word with you. *flexes, shirt sleeves tear* :boxing:

Haha ok, sorry.

I completely get what you're saying. There was another girl that I worked with who was 5'1" and weighed nothing more than 85lbs. She had a hard time with the right angle drill and could barely pick up a 250' roll of 10-3 romex. I respect her for her effort but I agree there needs to come a time when you should assess your situation realistically. But that goes for anyone, really, and I just can't get behind lumping a whole race or sex or whatever into one group and saying THEY SHOULD NOT DO THIS because SOME OF THEM DO THIS. It's crap and quite frankly pretty god damn ignorant.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

crocodile said:


> Opps, forgot about this part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahh but there is a case where the woman should look at the trade and try to specialize. Controls, fire alarm etc...


----------



## crocodile (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I totally agree, and I think that kind of goes along with realistically assessing your situation. Especially if it's a field you really do love and wish to keep pursuing.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm 5'5 (technically 5'4 and 3/4''), and weigh about 140 lbs.

I struggled with concrete work, it buffed me up, but it my light weight and short height was not ideal for building pools.

That's one of the reasons why I switched to electric work, while I miss getting paid for a good workout every day, I feel better about being smaller when it comes time to crawling up in those attics and crawl spaces.

I gotta watch what I eat now that I can't sweat off burgers like I used to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I'm 5'5 (technically 5'4 and 3/4''), and weigh about 140 lbs.
> 
> I struggled with concrete work, it buffed me up, but it my light weight and short height was not ideal for building pools.
> 
> ...


One day in the future when your @40 working with other guys the same age, you'll be very happy with yourself for giving up the "paid workout".


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm 5'6"...made it thru army sf, qcourse, halo school, undewater ops. I'm a short guy and I have to say going thru crawl spaces and attics is easy for me. I've seen my helpers whom are 5'10 and up struggle and complain about attics and hardcaps. I can get in and out on a wire run quicker than the tall ****s often and well the tall ****s seem to have the good looking women though!


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

toolbelt said:


> Please do not take this post the wrong way. I just started electrical classes I notice that were no blacks in the class or the program, I am black but i have no problems working with anyone. I was wondering do you guys see or work with black electricans on the job if so how many have you seen and how good are they. I am not a racism i just trying to a little research.:001_huh:


Am I the only one who thinks this guy is not really black? I have worked around quite a few blacks in my time and I don't think any would ask such a self degrading question as "how good are they" about themselves. 

If you think your race will determine how good you are in this trade. You may be dead before you ever get to see a black electrician.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to disagree, i'm sure he's a black man asking a valid question. When I was 10 years younger, Just like me being a asian man think shieet this jobsite is too white. Where's the rest of my tribe? or shiet... white boys gonna **** with me.....


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

A few black guys but not many, all were okay electricians.
We have a Mexican and a polish guy they are both great sparky's. But they don't get along.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as "bucket" I just meant your typical Honey Bucket and in that particular case the house was pretty out of the way and something/someone knocked it over and they hadn't made it out to clean it up yet. The job needed done. Sometimes you do what you gotta do. 


I agree whole heartedly . Seems as if the contractors try to save money wherever they can . Out at the wind farms , most of the time it was a mile or more till you saw a port-a - john . Towards the end of the job , you had to make sure you had TP with you so you could go...even then the sh*t was piled so high you'd rather pee out in front of the farmers harvesting wheat . I have never in my life heard of seperate port-a-johns , unless it was for upper management who brought a heater in there for thier comfort .

I had one guy go behind an outside transformer while I was stripping a 4 conductor right by the door...wind was blowing 45 mph ....I ended up with pi$$ all over my face . I was yelling for him to stop , but with all of the generators going , the wind ....he couldn't hear me . I Should have beat his a$$ to the ground , but I knew he didn't do it on purpose . I told him what he did , and I swear to God he thought the world ended ! For the next 6 weeks he was groveling at my feet , It happened ...so what...get over it ! Did I want a face full of pee....NO....but the men learned not to pee behind the transformers when the wind is high , and I'm outside ! Funny thing is...the port-a -john was 25 ft away .

I pull my own weight , I know there are some things I can do that some can't , and just the opposite . I worked in a shop when times were slow and color co-ordinated all of the 300 spools of wire they had (70+ lbs each) I carry ALL of my conduit . My first day on the job was to unload a 35 ft trailer FULL of wire (70 lbs+) . I was then expected to carry my 14' fiberglass ladder up 4 flights of stairs ( it was a new highschool ) by myself , and fit it into the grid work of the suspended ceiling . I am expected to dig ditches just like the guys , without help or complaining .

As far as this crap of women not belonging in this trade......just look at some of the other posts . Some people are good at some things , some good at others . I've been told many a time that JW's would rather have women doing the job than men . Are we stronger....depends on who is against who . For the most part ...no . I feel sorry for those of you who have had to work with women who expect others to carry them through life . Maybe the women out west are a little tougher than what you all deal with . I'd feel the same way ...man or woman , if I had to carry them . It seems some people think they can just ride on the wings of others without doing any work .


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone else getting the "Afro-Romance, Where love is more than skin deep." ad on the bottom of their page while reading this thread? Google ads certainly don't discriminate!


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Anyone else getting the "Afro-Romance, Where love is more than skin deep." ad on the bottom of their page while reading this thread? Google ads certainly don't discriminate!


now that's a funny one.


----------

